# Snip snip !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A midget from Texas was experiencing constant pain in his crotch area, so he went to the doctor and told him about his problem.

The doctor told him to drop his pants and he would have a look. The midget dropped his pants.

The doctor stood him up onto the examining table, and started to examine him.

The doctor put one finger under his left testicle and told the midget to turn his head and cough, the usual method to check for a hernia.

"Hmm..." mumbled the doctor, and as he put his finger under the right testicle, he asked the midget to cough again.

"Aha!" said the doctor, and reached for his surgical scissors.

Snip-snip-snip-snip on the right side... then snip-snip-snip-snip on the left side.

The midget was so scared he was afraid to look, but noted with amazement that the snipping did not hurt.

The doctor then told the midget to walk around the examining room to see if his testicles still hurt.

The midget was absolutely delighted as he walked around and discovered his testicles were no longer aching.

The doctor said, "How does that feel now?" The midget replied, "Perfect Doc, and I didn't feel a thing. What did you do?"

The doctor replied "I cut two inches off the top of your cowboy boots."


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don ,that joke is just a "little" funny

falls "short" of being hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Now !!! that's hitting close to home fellar!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good one !!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx Don , made my day .. :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mission accomplished !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hell of a waste of a good pair of cowboy boots............................ :razz:


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

LOL ! reading the title I thought we were going to be talking about you getting snip snip


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Heck he doesn't need them any more anyway - lol

Then again most of us old farts don't either.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nope I don't need them anymore either


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife likes me having them. But I think that's more about causing me pain than anything else.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

My wife would say I don't use the damn things so why keep them around , I cannot tell her they still get used LOL (not with anyone else ofcourse)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My wife keeps mine in her purse........ I have no idea why she wants to lug those cowboy boots around though.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Rick Howard said:


> My wife keeps mine in her purse........ I have no idea why she wants to lug those cowboy boots around though.


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know your wife and would not dare suggest it but, do they have spurs on them ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

spurs????? Oh wait, we're still talking about cowboy boots...........................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well.... That's too personal, Don....... Spurs are in the closet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Right next to the ball gag ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Right next to the ball gag ?


bridle and saddle.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

along with the whips, chains and hand cuffs............................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am talking about riding horses.... You guys are in the gutter.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I heard Rick's favorite nursery rhyme growing up was.........."sticks and stone could break my bones but whips and chains excite me" ......................... :nut:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

220swift said:


> I heard Rick's favorite nursery rhyme growing up was.........."sticks and stone could break my bones but whips and chains excite me" ......................... :nut:


LMAO


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

posted at the same time Rick.......................would you expect anything different from us........lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

:mrgreen:

I am suppose to be finishing the kitchen... That broke tile wont fix it self. Instead I am on here farting around with you guys.

Your gonna get me in trouble... then I wont get to go riding.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Rick, a young guy like you will always find a way to go "riding".....................go finish your kitchen project so you can go "riding" tonight.........................


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yehaaw!


----------

